# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  NEED HELP - Trapped In Lucid Nightmares?

## Amity

I have been lucid dreaming regularly since 2007 and have never had any problems with dream control until now.

For the past few months, I've been having frequent "lucid" nightmares that seem to last forever, where I'm aware that I'm dreaming but I have zero control.
There's not a recurring theme, but the way it happens is always the same  there's a bad event/situation/person, and I try desperately to wake myself up, but nothing works.

Finally, I am relieved to wake up safe in my bed... only to realize that it's a false awakening and the nightmare is starting all over again.
This happens over and over  false awakening after false awakening  for what seems like an eternity.
After a while, I become convinced that I am not actually dreaming, but trapped in hallucinatory world, or I've that died and gone to hell and will continue to live this nightmare over and over again forever.

Do you know if this is a common problem?
How can I stop/control these nightmares, or at least wake myself up when they happen?

If anyone has any ideas about the source or solution, your thoughts would be VERY much appreciated!!
Thanks guys,
x Amity

----------


## Puffin

First, keep in mind that your REM cycles only last so long; at the end of one, you'll wake up. They will not go on forever.
I used to have non-lucid nightmares like this way before I knew about LDing, and had a few bad ones with FAs around a month ago. I never got them again though; I think I may have gotten them because I was trying too hard to LD, or (the more obvious reason) there was something in my life that was stressing me out. It might have been a combination of both. In false awakenings, or any lucid for that matter, you can think of your physical body, command the dream to "stop it now and wake you up", or fall backwards into nothingness. In one case I did this and entered a black void, but it was better than being stalked by something horrifying in my bedroom. If those things just result in another FA, there's not much you can do, but always know that you'll eventually wake up! There's no such thing as an "eternity" in dreams.

Like you, I've had great control up to the past few months but recently got these uncontrollable nightmares... they're probably caused by stress or trying too hard. At least those are my thoughts.

----------


## Enjyu

I unfortunately can't help you stop or control those nightmares, but I do know how you can wake yourself up. Now this may sound strange at first, but I have had many lucid nightmares, and this has never failed to wake me up.

The next time you have a lucid nightmare, you should try to bite your tongue and blink your eyes to wake yourself up. You should bite your tongue only hard enough so it will hurt a little, you don't want to bite it off.

I'm sorry I can't answer the rest of your questions, but I hope this will help you a little.

----------


## Amity

Thanks guys! I will give these a try.  :smiley:

----------


## Optiphobia

Try closing your eyes really hard and opening them, works like a charm!

Good luck!,
-Optiphobia

----------


## Kilpikonna

I never had really bad nightmares, or at least I just did not get too upset about them. I had some nightmarish lucid dreams and false awakenings, nothing really bad, but I think it could have turned bad and then caused something like a vicious cycle of lucid nightmares.
When I have a nightmarish situation, I remind myself that I can just experience it in a way like watching a movie. For example, when I get gnawed on, even when it starts hurting, I know it is only my dreambody. I can stay somewhat detached and tell myself to stay relaxed. Then I experiment with the situation.

I think trying to wake up is not the best solution, because I once did that and had a false awakening, making me believe for a moment the nightmarish thing was real (my jaw was dislocated). When I looked at it in a mirror I realized, that it did not look just too  weird and realized I was still dreaming. So I personally rather chose to stay lucid and aware in the dream and solve the thing.

I would be curious to hear some of those nightmares and why they are so scary.

----------


## Amity

> I would be curious to hear some of those nightmares and why they are so scary.



A lot of the nightmares have been REALLY messed up, and I have no idea where the ideas are coming from!
Some recent examples:

*Eg. 1:*
I had a large family with about 10 siblings, all girls except for 1. They ranged in ages from a baby girl less than one year old, to a high school girl in her late teens, and I was the oldest. My real-life father had us locked up in a house, and would choose a few of us each day to bash/burn and rape. My real-life mother was being starved by my dad, and every day he would force her to walk an enormous distance to a remote place, where he would skin a layer of her flesh off. He would cook and eat some of her, and he would stash some for later in an unused locker at his workplace (a police station, in the dream.)
I would wake up feeling SO relieved that I was back to my normal, safe family environment.
But soon after, my dad would come home and I would realise I was still in the nightmare.

*Eg. 2:*
I was possessed by a demon who forced me to basically hack myself up with a large blade, severing tendons and cutting through bones. I also slashed the face and body of the woman next to me. I then took off my clothing and brutally squeezed by breasts until fluid started pouring out and I was left with bloody, dangling flesh hanging off my chest. I was flown to an emergency hospital and went through the entire treatment and healing process, although my body was usually still covered with splints when I "woke up".
It wasn't long before I would feel myself being possessed by the demon again, and it all started over.

These nightmares are really disturbing for me so I hope I find a solution soon...  ::blue::

----------


## Nightmare

To begin, I feel very badly for you. Nightmares suck. I was plagued by them as a child, and that is why I took my screen name.

Three things you can try:

1) While lucid, ask the DC who is harassing you "are you with the Christ?". I know it sounds super religious, and I know how out of style organized religion is at the moment, but this has worked for me to intimidate and scare away aggressive DCs.

2) Stand up to the DC who is harassing you. Tell them that this is your dream and they are not welcome in it. If they attack, stand your ground, knowing that it is your dream, and that you can not be harmed. Should you stand up to these characters in your dreams, I will bet that it will carry with it an empowered feeling into your waking life.

3) Reach into your pocket for a magic wand, or imagine that there is an axe behind you, then turn around and grab it. Take the hurt to the DC that is harassing you before they can harm you any further. Again, I bet that standing up to these characters in your dreams will make you feel empowered in your waking life.

Good luck.

----------


## Merro

The only way to stop your lucid nightmares from happening is to face the nightmare and tell them your not afraid and say they are not real. The reason they keep happening is because your not facing your fears. I'm not an expert or anything but I think this is a good idea. Also if your tired of having these lucid nightmares, Or nightmares in general. Try meditating daily and start relaxing and see if that helps. Maybe you have a psychological problem. Do you have stress? Is something troubling you in your waking life? Are you having troubles at work, school, etc? Usually nightmares happen due to stress. You should start meditating for a couple days and see if anything changes when you dream again. Sorry if none of this makes sense just trying to help. ^_^ I hope your nightmares will go away. Nightmares can be a pain. Trust me.

----------


## Kilpikonna

Thank you Amity for sharing!

I have some ideas how to improve your situation. As you are most likely aware from practicing LDs, what we are thinking about before falling asleep has a huge impact on our dreams. That is the principle of MILDs after all.
To have pleasant dreams, you need to have happy/pleasant thoughts before and while falling asleep. That is why Puffing can be right, that stressing out about having LDs could cause nightmares. It does not matter what causes the stressful thoughts.
I suggest you to practice having pleasant thoughts while falling asleep. There are different ways to accomplish that, but I will give you some ideas and you develop something that suits yourself.
If you have a lot of stress or troubles, then it helps to calm those revolting thoughts a bit. This can be done by writing them down into a journal, by telling them to someone - like saying a prayer, or to imagine packing them into a treasure trunk. Just some examples.
Next you fill your mind with happy/pleasant thoughts, this will drive away the last troubling thoughts. If "bad thoughts" keep on pushing in, that is fine, you can put them in the treasure trunk, or just allow them to pass. You could start with thinking about the good moments of the day. It is good to appreciate the good stuff. This also can be done a bit like a prayer. A prayer to God/the universe/yourself/guardian angels or whatever. You can also think about some nice dreams you have, something you enjoy or find beautiful. Also remembering really great lucid dreams is good.

As the nightmares are changing so much, it is a bit tricky to really prepare yourself and have a plan. One thing I would do after such a nightmare is to immediately when waking rewrite the whole thing in your mind. Change the plot so that you were able to take control and save the situation. Take the time to think about something that makes sense to you. You can do that also with all the past nightmares you still remember.
When you then have again a nightmare, you might be able to come up with something to take control.

If you are able to talk in your lucid nightmare, try the narrative technique for taking control. For example you could start like a commentator or narrator to say: And a horde of angels appeared. The angels came and drove the demon away. (Just experiment with this)

----------


## Mayflow

> The only way to stop your lucid nightmares from happening is to face the nightmare and tell them your not afraid and say they are not real. The reason they keep happening is because your not facing your fears. I'm not an expert or anything but I think this is a good idea. Also if your tired of having these lucid nightmares, Or nightmares in general. Try meditating daily and start relaxing and see if that helps. Maybe you have a psychological problem. Do you have stress? Is something troubling you in your waking life? Are you having troubles at work, school, etc? Usually nightmares happen due to stress. You should start meditating for a couple days and see if anything changes when you dream again. Sorry if none of this makes sense just trying to help. ^_^ I hope your nightmares will go away. Nightmares can be a pain. Trust me.



I think this is actually pretty good and well meant advice. Lucidity in dreams is awesome and can turn nightmares into learning opportunities. I was bothered at first by the frustrations of knowing I was dreaming but not being able to wake from them and to have the false awakenings as well, but if you are lucid enough and you face the fears and frustrations, they turn from nightmares into angels.

----------


## RebelSeven

Your feelings of fear and dread perpetuate the nightmare witch perpetuate more fear. Control your feelings of fear, face the nightmare.

----------


## Amity

Thank you so much everyone, for your kind words & great advice.
I will take on what you've said and keep you posted on how it goes.  :smiley:

----------


## Kumara

What I have found useful is to rewrite my nightmares, and also to playact them out.  It's my theory that giving the body a physical experience of standing up to the nightmare figure and doing something different from the nightmare will carry over into the dream.  Gives the dreamself a different program, so to speak.  I have a friend who plays my dream characters, and also sometimes I just do it in front of the mirror or alone, pretending the other DC's are there.  I have also done this with dreams that are not nightmares, but that I want to improve, and I have noticed my dreaming life improving quite a bit.

----------


## Kumara

Oh, and I also step into the role of the threatening DC, and then notice what is going on from it's perspective, and can get insight about whatever issue might be tormenting me.  I have heard of a DC pummeling the HECK out of the dreamer, and she was able to become lucid and ask why it was hurting her.  It told her it was hurting her because it was unable to reconcile two *seemingly* conflicting ideas. The DC couldn't reconcile that she could love other people AND herself at the same time.   It wasn't even a big fear or problem or issue in her life, just a subconscious freakout because new information conflicted with old programming.

----------


## Darkmatters

> Oh, and I also step into the role of the threatening DC, and then notice what is going on from it's perspective, and can get insight about whatever issue might be tormenting me.



This is brilliant! Role reversal ftw!

----------


## quassom

You're lucid, having the time of your life and all of a sudden it becomes a nightmare! How do you wake yourself up? 

The first thing you need to remember is that it is YOUR dream and YOU control it. You don't have anything to be afraid of, and can make anything you don't want in your dream to go away.

Another thing to note is that you can try to change the dream scene. If there is a door nearby, walk through it and imagine the scene you want on the other side. You can also close your eyes, imagine a new dream scene, and when you open them expect to be there!

If you still want to wake up, here are some ways you can do that:
Tell yourself to wake up. This is the most common method, and has a high success rate.
Think of your real body, lying in your bed. If you think about it hard enough, you should wake up!
Blink Rapidly in the dream. This often will jolt you up, and you will be out of your dream!
Kill yourself in the dream. Find a way to kill yourself, and you will probably wake up. (quoted straight from the FAQ section)

It's almost like reading the FAQ section can prove to be helpful! Shocking right?

----------


## Amity

*Update:* I had another lucid nightmare cycle last night, although the theme was a lot less disturbing this time... it was more frustrating than scary.
You can read it *here* but it's a pretty long entry...
Basically, I kept finding myself in this room with the devil, who said I had to complete a certain task within 20 minutes and I would be judged on my performance.
I dunno what the deal is with all these demon dreams lately, since I'm not a religious person and it's not something that I give much thought to in waking life.





> In false awakenings, or any lucid for that matter, you can think of your physical body, command the dream to "stop it now and wake you up", or fall backwards into nothingness.



*Puffin:* I tried your suggestion of falling backwards, and I was sure it worked... but it ended up being yet another false awakening (which I soon realised, when the nightmare started repeating itself again.)

I will keep trying some other suggestions and hopefully I will gain control of them soon.
Thanks again for everyone's help!

----------


## Hyu

Those sound quite disturbing and very scary indeed.  :Sad: 

There's a lot of good advice in this thread, and I don't think I have anything useful to add, but I can relate to what you're going through.
I had recurring lucid nightmares during my early teens, and they would also repeat over and over again after false awakenings.
They weren't as disturbing as your's though...

In each one of them, I would suddenly feel a dark presence, and after having experienced this so often, I always knew what it meant.
I was being hunted, by some sort of dark, evil and foul creatures.
Every time I ran for my life. I was so scared that I never looked back, I had no idea what these creatures looked like, but I certainly didn't want to find out.
I would always get exhausted really fast and get painful cramps in my stomach region, but I forced myself to keep going.
Occasionally one of the creatures would hit me with what I'm assuming was a whip and it hurt quite a bit.
Rarely I got caught and I felt one of the creatures eating my legs as I desperately tried to claw myself forwards using my hands.

During these dreams I only had one thought in mind: "Wake up"
But I didn't know how, and nothing worked.
I even sometimes tried killing myself by jumping off bridges or running in front of a car, but the dream would just restart after a false awakening.
So I just kept running until one day I had enough.

I don't know why, but one time, after having had this dream for at least 2 years, I was so furious.
I was mad at myself for not facing those creatures, because I had regular "heroic type" dreams where I would fight off monsters, and it was no problem.
But in these nightmares I felt weak, I had no control, but this time, it was enough.

I turned around, thinking that the worst thing that could happen would be to be eaten alive again.
When I saw the creatures for the first time I just went completely mental.
I lost control and just charged one of them, even though it was probably 10 times my size and ripped it's head off.
The other creatures, realizing that I was able to defend myself, ran away.

I have never had this type of dream again from this point on. (though I obviously do have the occasional nightmare)

I'm not sure if this of any help to you, I just wanted to let you know that you're not alone, and that you can overcome these nightmares.
Good luck!

----------


## TheForgotten

I agree with standing up to the attacker as Hyu said.  At some point anger overrides the fear and propels you forward.

If you're looking for tools to use in the meantime, a friend of mine told me she uses a blue door.  Everytime she gets into a nightmare or a dream she doesn't want to continue, she has this blue door she immediately creates and walks through it.  Each time she does this she finds herself awake in bed.  Of course, I suggested she has two doors... a blue door as the last resort, but also a red door.  The red door gives access to an armory with a variety of weapons.  Heh, but that's just because that seemed more creative and fun than just exiting the dream.

What I used to do for my nightmares is run.  Once I created hundreds of balloons and simply floated away and into another dream.  Another one I prayed.  Yet another I fought back.  Some I even let play out because my curiosity overrode my fear.  My most recent tool though, if I really want out immediately, is this great 'abort button' I've created.  I'm not even sure how I created it... but my consciousness reaches outside of the dream and pushes this big ole red abort button and I immediately wake up.  I've done this about three or four times in the past year... works like a charm.

Eventually I simply decided to understand these nightmares... the creatures behind them.  Some of them can be reasoned with.  Some are great for target practice.  Although, once I changed my perspective and viewed the nightmares/demons as a teaching tool and a creative outlet for me to experiment on, it became quite enjoyable.  Sadly though, I no longer have very many nightmares.  

Your options are limitless.  Just find an option that interests you and go with it.  Even if it means you end up turning into Sailor Moon to do it.

----------


## Amity

*Update:* I had a lucid nightmare where I stood up to my attacker, however my recollection is very vague and I didn't feel entirely connected with my body in the dream.
My journal entry is here (this one is only short)...
Fragments: Overcoming A Lucid Nightmare - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I think I'm really getting somewhere with this!
Thank you SO much for everyone's awesome advice!  ::D:

----------


## Fredfredburger

All you have to do is destablize the dream. Just close you eyes cove you ears and jump up while spinning and often you wont hit ground and then you wake up.

----------


## Kumara

Well done, Amity!

----------


## Munstaan

The bes way i've heard and used is just to breath really heavily and that will change your breathing pattern causing you to wake up.

----------


## Sloooop

I find the best way to deal with nightmares (and I think this comes from Laberge) is to simply talk to them without fear or in as friendly and loving a way as possible and their malice will dissipate. 

I find that the more confrontational I am with my nightmares the more confrontational they become with me in an endless escalating and exhausting sequence. 

Turning and facing them and talking to them in a calm friendly way will show the absurdity of whatever is frightening you and will also alleviate your fear which is feeding the nightmare.

----------


## AL3ZAY

The only way to deal with a nightmare is to deal with your fear. It's also very easy to simply ask these demons what it is they want from you, or what it is that they represent. All you have to do is ask, and they will tell you. Once you have obtained that information from them, it won't be scary anymore. Trying to wake up, or to avoid the situation in any way, is to do exactly what is wanted and expected from you, which will cause these entities to abuse what is working. You have to take on the mindset of being nonchalant. The less you care about what they are doing to you, the less control they have.

----------


## sleepygnome

Wow, I'm sorry. Nightmares suck. However, having a lucid nightmare is better than a non-lucid one. I actually started lucid dreaming when I was a teenager because I had horrible, recurring nightmares. Once you know you are dreaming, you can work on changing it.

It helps to know your triggers. Mine are dead kittens and a masked man that kills my friends in front of me. When I first started lucid dreaming but had no control, I had a "dream character" help me out: Morpheous, from the Sandman graphic novels. He is a badass and he had my back.  :smiley:  In time, I started to control it myself. When I was still learning, I would simply ignore the situation (I went to the fridge and got a pint of ice cream, hovered above the floor like a genie and told everybody to fuck off, I was eating Fro-yo. Once I just went back to bed and entered a nicer dream.

Now, I can just teleport away to a better place or turn the scary monster into a litter of puppies or Jake Gyllenhal or something. 

The key is to know that it's your dream, damnit, and you are the one who makes the rules.

Also, once I died in a dream and realized nothing bad could actually happen, it took all the remaining fear away. 

Trust me, you've got this!

----------


## JohnnyBoi

This has happened to me before. 

Unfortunately the dream was about zombies.

----------


## eleggua

Sorry, maybe I have missed something, but I haven't noticed any signs that you tried just to control your nightmares directly, by voice or thinking. You're always trying to wake up. Also if you tried and failed to control, it only means that you don't believe you can do this.

----------


## Buddy

You'd be surprised how, if you approach the situation with a positive attitude, things will change. I understand how hard that is but if you can remember that, yes, even though it's a lucid dream where you have zero control, that doesn't mean you can't control your outlook on the situation. Instead of just trying to wake up (Which throws you into a FA and doesn't deal with the situation), confront whatever it is that's scaring you. Be positive and keep an open mind. It's VERY hard to do but the payoff is well worth it.

----------


## Kumara

Maybe y'all didn't read the WHOLE thread...Amity had a dream where she turned and faced the demon and fought back and felt really strong...

----------


## eleggua

> Maybe y'all didn't read the WHOLE thread...Amity had a dream where she turned and faced the demon and fought back and felt really strong...



I've noticed that... But it would be simpler and faster just to tell him to go to the bathroom and do not get out of there. x)))

----------


## Kumara

Amity did what she needed to do for herself in her dream.  It's invalidating and to dismiss her (or anyone's) own innate wisdom just because you believe something should/could be done differently.  
There is no one best way to handle every situation, although as humans don't we just really love to believe we have the answers for everyone else ::roll::

----------


## eleggua

> Amity did what she needed to do for herself in her dream.  It's invalidating and to dismiss her (or anyone's) own innate wisdom just because you believe something should/could be done differently.  
> There is no one best way to handle every situation, although as humans don't we just really love to believe we have the answers for everyone else



Sorry, I'm just too excited about becoming able to control dreams by voice, so I sometimes behave like Jehovah's witness. x))

P. S. And also it would be very interesting if Amity tried but couldn't control her dreams like that. As I have read, she can control her normal lucid dreams. If it is sometimes impossible to do this in nightmares even when you have done everything right, it will actually be a very interesting fact.

----------


## Kumara

> Sorry, I'm just too excited about becoming able to control dreams by voice, so I sometimes behave like Jehovah's witness. x))



LOL I totally feel you on that ::D: 

It's good to hear about all of the different options and different things we are all doing and to share our experiences, tho.

----------


## kel

have you started any new medication? certain drugs can cause nightmares and others will paralyse your ability to do anything in the dream as well as keep you in it for what seems like eternity..

----------


## Mopy

I have had recurring nightmears, for at least 10yrs, and the crazzy part was that, I had more than one. one night it would be my fear of Bees, sworms of them. the other night would be this creature force draging me into the darkness. And I can't forget my fear of drowning/water, it was so bad that I even dreaming that rain was going to fall was a Nightmare. I have learnt that It does not matter, if your are chase by Ten lions, or a single ant, fear makes the dream a nightmare. When you learn to face your fears, you will stop having so much nightmears.

----------


## Amity

I want to thank everyone SO SO much for their contributions in this thread.
I am very excited to tell you that I have had NO nightmares (lucid or non) for well over a month now.
I think this was achieved through a combination of knowing I had the ability to face my fear (from my LD,) and reading all your encouraging comments, which made me realize that I really had nothing to be afraid of in the first place.
I am so glad to be free from these nightmares, not only because they were unpleasant, but also because they had started to take away my regard for lucid dreams as a place of solace and safety. The idea of going to sleep became stressful, which only added to my fears and made the problem worse.
I honestly can't thank you guys enough. You helped restore my health, my happiness, and my love for lucid dreaming.  ::D:

----------


## Enjyu

Congratulations!  :boogie: 
I'm glad to hear you got rid of those nightmares. I hope they won't come back anymore.

----------


## Amity

> Congratulations! 
> I'm glad to hear you got rid of those nightmares. I hope they won't come back anymore.



Thank you!  :woohoo: 
I hope so, too!

----------


## CWHunt456

I remember when I kept having this one nightmare that wouldn't leave me alone.  Simply I would awake in my bed and my door would suddenly slam close.  I know it doesn't sound scary but, before I did RCs, it was so vivid I took it as real like and began to beileve my house was haunted.  This really took a tole on me whenever I was alone in my house.  I had a huge sense of paranoia no matter what.
One night I did a RC when the door slammed and I realized I was dreaming.  I quickly ran to the door and opened it.  And I kid you not, a little girl was standing there.  I asked her why she kept slamming my door and she told me it was because I'm letting her go.  I didn't understand.  She then told me I was loosing the kid inside me and growing up too soon.  I felt this huge wave of sadness.  I almost cried.  I was growing up to the point my mind had to subconsciously tell me to slow down.  I can tell you I think of life a little bit differently now.  Don't rush through life because you will miss the best of it.  :smiley: 

Trust me, nightmares are terrifying, but when you face your fears and talk to it face-to-face you will learn something about yourself.  Dreams are life lessons, and nightmares are just a way of telling us that class is in session.

----------


## tambu

Good to hear that, but just in case I tell you my story of something similar happening:
(dream is copy-paste from other post)

I was in some evil overlord's castle or smth like that. He literally tortured in many ways, out of which few were so disturbing I haven't even imagined something like that before. I felt strongest pain sensation I've ever felt in dream in addition to extreme fear and feeling of helplessness. I tried every way I could think of to force myself to wake up, but nothing helped. I think I had few false awakenings where I "woke up" in same room on ground or smth like that and I felt really trapped. Finally I cried out something like: "Why are you doing this?! What do you want from me?". He gave me ridiculously easy and pointless task, I think it has something to do with signing a paper. It wasn't any kind of contract though, I wouldve done this task for anybody if they asked me to. Right after I completed it, I woke up.

I think I know exactly what you felt. Luckily I have had only one of these. Which is still more than enough. Forgot to mention before that I also tried to fight, but I had absolutely no chance. So my suggestion is to try to talk your way out of it, most likely can't get much worse and is definitely worth a try in such situation. Sorry if it has already been suggested, didn't read all of the posts.

----------


## calielizabeth

> A lot of the nightmares have been REALLY messed up, and I have no idea where the ideas are coming from!
> Some recent examples:
> 
> *Eg. 1:*
> I had a large family with about 10 siblings, all girls except for 1. They ranged in ages from a baby girl less than one year old, to a high school girl in her late teens, and I was the oldest. My real-life father had us locked up in a house, and would choose a few of us each day to bash/burn and rape. My real-life mother was being starved by my dad, and every day he would force her to walk an enormous distance to a remote place, where he would skin a layer of her flesh off. He would cook and eat some of her, and he would stash some for later in an unused locker at his workplace (a police station, in the dream.)
> I would wake up feeling SO relieved that I was back to my normal, safe family environment.
> But soon after, my dad would come home and I would realise I was still in the nightmare.
> 
> *Eg. 2:*
> ...



Reading this was terrifying, it makes me terrifyed the same thing will happen to me. Im glad it was just dreams. Demons can never force you to cut yourself.

----------


## anderj101

Please don't necro-post in an old thread where the OP and persons replying have not been active for a long time. Rather, start a new thread.

 :lock:

----------

